# You'll never believe this..



## user46 (Dec 26, 2008)

Guess what guys ...
So, for xmas my mom was supposed to give me money. $400 to be exact. but she said i have to wait until after christmas so it can be like a birthday/xmas gift. I said fine. I guess she felt bad for me not having anything to open on xmas day, so she got me this basket full of like candy, shower stuff, and ... scratch off tickets. So i sat down in my room and scratched them ... I won 30,000 from a 3 dollar scratch off ticket!!!!
WHAT A F*CKIN GIFT!! LOL. I cashed it this morning and it came up to 21,000 after taxes. what are the odds! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They interviewed me and are gonna put my picture on the ctlottery.org website along with my "story" 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, that is something!  There's your MAC budget for the year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congrats!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 26, 2008)

How lucky!
Im sure you had a great xmas
and have a great new year with that money =]


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 26, 2008)

thats so great! congratulations


----------



## Brittni (Dec 26, 2008)

.....merry christmas.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG!!! How great is that!! Congrats!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 26, 2008)

congrats!!!!


----------



## user46 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks! I still like ... can't believe it. Like Im not acting excited or anything i'm still like ... wow, what are the odds lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ Not sure what the odds are...slim to none.... I feel like running out buying a couple of dozen...I don't think I have bought a scratch off in 5 years....which one did you win off? They have different ones right?


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow!  Lucky!  Congrates!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great way to end the year!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW!!!  Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, congrats!!!!

My dad spent ~$15 on scratch-offs for me for xmas, $2 & $3 ones, and I didn't win a thing, not even a free ticket!!! So, lucky you!!!!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 26, 2008)

OMG how lucky!  My Dad always gets us scratchers for stocking stuffers and I was happy I won $30 lol.

Have fun with your money!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy TOLEDO!

Thats flipping amazing.

Makes me wanna go buy some scratch off [email protected]!!!!!


Lucky girl!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 26, 2008)

12/26/08 NORDIA -------
 MERIDEN, CT Jumbo Bucks $30,000


Is that you?! 
I found it on the website!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ I saw that...Can't wait until they post the story!!~ How Fun!! There were a couple of winners on the 26th...I'm moving to CT


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats! I think this is my dream every Christmas haha


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 26, 2008)

ahh i am so jealous. my bf and i keep saying we're gonna buy scratch off tickets but we don't bother...cause.. you know.. maybe i'll give it another whirl. 

congrats you lucky girl!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

holy shit! thats awesome. i dont know what i'd do with that much money.

i'd probably buy a car lol.


----------



## User93 (Dec 26, 2008)

My God!!!!! Cangrats girl!! Happy Christmas!

I'm speechless, I gonna start buying lottery tickets from now, seriously.


----------



## PuterChick (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, that is way cool!  Wish I had that kind of bank right now.....


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn, that is AWESOME!


----------



## Janice (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations~! This is the first time I've ever "known" anyone to win big, that's AWESOME!


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 27, 2008)

Yay!  Congrats!!


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 27, 2008)

WHOA! That's so cool! 

Congrats. 

Oh, and, SHARE THE WEALTH! lol


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!  Merry Christmas!!!!  That is so exciting!!  Yay!!!!!!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 27, 2008)

WOOT!!  It's gonna be a GREAT year huh?  Congrat!!


----------



## kariii (Dec 27, 2008)

wow! that's an amazing christmas present. It pays off to take whatever is given to you I guess. MERRY XMAS, YOU ARE THE LUCKIEST!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 27, 2008)

That is so great!!! Congratulaions!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! Congratulations!! $9k gone to taxes..holy crap that's a lot..
Share the money with your mom!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 27, 2008)

You inspired me to run up to our local Marathon and buy some tickets.

We won 50!

Not NEARLY as exciting as 30,000, but still! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the inspiration!

I'm going to CCO tomorrow so the 50 will be put to GOOD use


----------



## user46 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_12/26/08 NORDIA -------
 MERIDEN, CT Jumbo Bucks $30,000


Is that you?! 
I found it on the website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL YES!! MY PICTURE IS HORRRIIIBBLLEEE


----------



## user46 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Wow that is amazing! Congratulations!! $9k gone to taxes..holy crap that's a lot..
Share the money with your mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 27, 2008)

Lucky bitch! 

LoL jk, congratulations! Ill PM u my address to send me a little xmas gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im kidding! I didnt win anything on my scratch off, booo..


----------



## redambition (Dec 27, 2008)

congratulations! how very exciting


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Dec 27, 2008)

aww congrats. that shit would go straight into my college fund! budget it well for the new year!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What an awesome and unexpected Christmas gift.  Enjoy your winnings!!


----------



## chocobon (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow!!Congrats!!! That's amazing!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 27, 2008)

now that is alright
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



congratulations:spend some, save some!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!! What an amazing gift!
Luck you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations! What a perfect gift for christmas!


----------



## mafalda (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats!

(Do you guys always have to pay taxes when you win the lottery? That's mean...)


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh wow, that's awesome.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW! Congratulations...I always thought stuff like this never happened irl


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 27, 2008)

wow thats amazing! congratulations on your win!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 27, 2008)

do u know how many HK collections you could buy LMAO!!!! thats so awesome, again, congrats! i am so happy for u!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow! That's a helluva gift! I hope you enjoy the new year with your new money! Make sure you treat yourself to something nice! and Congratulations


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Dec 27, 2008)

go you! I never win anything. and were always broke lol!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG that is awesome!!! Congratulations!!!
What are you planning to do with your win?

Ouch on the taxes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In Canada you get to keep everything. We dont get taxed on lottery wins


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow congrats!!!!!!!!

I'm jealous.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 27, 2008)

That is so awesome ..a bit jealous but im all excited for you too loll..im all smiling ear to ear reading the congrats posts lol.

What are you going to spend it all on? And is your mom still gibving you that 400 bucks for your birthday lol?

have fun with your winnings.. What a way to start off the New Year !!!


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh lol, that is amazing congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That reminds me of a story I was told once. An elderly lady decided to try her luck at the National Lottery here in the UK and won the jackpot! But when she went to cash in her winning ticket, she couldnt find it and must have dropped it or something.

Fortunately somebody must have seen her drop it and returned it to her...obviously they hadnt been watching the lottery recently


----------



## user46 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm trying to be happy but i'm feeling lots of pressure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The first thing out my mom's mouth when I showed her the ticket was "i'm getting half" ... umm ... this was a present. Like ... at first I didn't say anything, but now i'm like no, thats not right. I would love to share with her, and my dad. The difference is, my dad asked for NOTHING...he was genuinely happy for me. my mom is happy for herself. At first I was going to give her 8,000 ... but I decided to give her 6. I mean, would you guys be mad at that? and I'll give my dad 2. Invest some. Spend some ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) and just save and stack on top of that. I just feel bad because my mom did buy me the ticket ... but at the same time it's not fair that she's being so greedy. Again, I have NO problem sharing. But don't buy people scratch off's and feel entitled to get the winnings yourself.

She bought my ticket the same time she bought a co-workers ... and I'm like now what if he had gotten that ticket ... she would DEFINITELY not get 6,000


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ Honestly it's your gift....Whether you give her $1k or $0K it's your choice. It does not become a half if you win....She gave the tickets to you and they are yours to do what you please. So sorry she is pressuring you that way...I even asked my Mom what she would do...she said I woud not expect anything...If it was a gift to you then that is what it is. I said I would probably take you on a shopping spree if I won or a mini vacation....But would I give her $6K, I don't think so...and I doubt that my Mom personally would even take it... Ask her if she wants the $3 back she paid for it ...sorry...But just say'n A Gift is a Gift!


----------



## user46 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Honestly it's your gift....Whether you give her $1k or $0K it's your choice. It does not become a half if you win....She gave the tickets to you and they are yours to do what you please. So sorry she is pressuring you that way...I even asked my Mom what she would do...she said I woud not expect anything...If it was a gift to you then that is what it is. I said I would probably take you on a shopping spree if I won or a mini vacation....But would I give her $6K, I don't think so...and I doubt that my Mom personally would even take it... TAsk her if she wants the $3 back she paid for it ...sorry...But just say'n A Gift is a Gift!_

 
Trust, I've asked a million people, and they said the same thing. I really don't want to give her that much. I WANT to give her like less and less everything I think about it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ Give her the amount you want to give her...Not the amount she is requesting...If you want to give her $6K give her $6K ...If you want to give her $2500 give her that! ....It's YOUR MONEY!! Put it in the bank and just tell her you are not touching it and you are saving it for something important...But you are not obligated to share anything with anyone. If you had won a box of  chocolates would she have expected you to give her half the box...NO?? If you had won $10 she would not have wanted $3


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow so freakin amazing!! Wow i would still be expecting the 400$ from my mom (LOL) Do what ur heart tells u im a mom and if i gave my son a ticket cuz i didn't by him a present i would def not expect nothing. Now if it were under different circumstance i might expect half if i bought the ticket lol.


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 27, 2008)

Just out of curiousity are u still in the home( cuz if i were on my own i def would not give nothing) but if she stills supports u it might b nice to give a little something. But then again she stills owes u 400$ tell her she can keep that lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess I don't get it...when you give someone a gift....It's a gift...to ask for any part of it back is being selfish and a indian giver IMO. I would personally be happy if you decided to give me any...But to expect it...I am just not understanding that.

Now if you do live in her house and she does provide for you..I would feel like I owe her something for all she has done. If you pay your own bills and contribute to the household bills then I would not feel a true obligation...But this would probably be the money I used to get my own place if that was the case.


----------



## rimberry (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations, that is so awesome. I have to agree that it was a gift, but at the same time I think it you shouldn't let this become into a rift with your mom.


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I guess I don't get it...when you give someone a gift....It's a gift...to ask for any part of it back is being selfish and a indian giver IMO. I would personally be happy if you decided to give me any...But to expect it...I am just not understanding that.

Now if you do live in her house and she does provide for you..I would feel like I owe her something for all she has done. If you pay your own bills and contribute to the household bills then I would not feel a true obligation...But this would probably be the money I used to get my own place if that was the case._

 
 I agree girl now as far as my comment in a early post i said i might expect in different circumstance is if i buy a ticket and give to my son i usally say if u win the big bucks were going half.( Mind u never expecting to win anything anyways) But 2 the op do what u want it's ur money, just don't let it get between u and ur mom.


----------



## user46 (Dec 27, 2008)

I do have my own bills (car insurance, cell, credit cards, gas and whatnot)... but I live at home also. Again, giving her ANYTHING is not my issue. The issue is that she's expecting some, and she's expecting A LOT.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow!  That is awsome!  Congratulations and happy LOTS of shopping!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_I do have my own bills (car insurance, cell, credit cards, gas and whatnot)... but I live at home also. Again, giving her ANYTHING is not my issue. The issue is that she's expecting some, and she's expecting A LOT._

 
I totally understand...I would give her something towards my living expensive.....and that would pretty much sum it up...But it is your call to make on how much....She is probably expecting it because you live with her and she basically provides for you (room/board etc)...so in that case it is kind of understandable.....Does not make it right...But I do understand how she feels you may owe her since you are a grown up. I would probably give her about $5K me personally...But money does not mean that much to me to argue over it....I hope it all works out...and you guys do not fall out over it...Money can be the root of all evil and bring out the worst in some people....My dh and I have a vow that if we win big...we will not reveal our identity to anyone...family included.


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_I do have my own bills (car insurance, cell, credit cards, gas and whatnot)... but I live at home also. Again, giving her ANYTHING is not my issue. The issue is that she's expecting some, and she's expecting A LOT._

 
Wow this is suppose 2 be a super exciting moment 4 u and it seems like it's turning out 2 b a headach. I always said if i ever won the lotto i would never tell no 1 cuz when people find out u won everyone wants a piece. Anywho it looks like u have ur own bills and life 2 deal with so let ur mom understand it's a gift and thank her for it and give her what u want good luck girl. Enjoy u MONEY!!!


----------



## rbella (Dec 27, 2008)

Holy Shizz!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! That is about as awesome as it gets!!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats, what an awesome gift!!! You're so lucky, that's like 1 in a million chance or something. I always buy those tix when I visit my bf in the East Coast but have never won anything more than 250 bucks =( And my name literally means "luck" too lol. So girl, your lucky stars were shining on you and the MAC gods willed it so you have more to spend this year. Congrats, I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## .k. (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW! merry christmas missy! u can buy lots of mac with that lol! is your mom claiming her share? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*oh nvm i just read she is hehe


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 28, 2008)

Lucky duck!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 28, 2008)

I just wanted to jump in and comment about the issue with your mom.


I truly think you should tell her that she is making you feel pressured. Tell her that you have already planned on giving her some money but that you feel it is unfair for her to expect a certain amount. You need to "own your reality", say how you feel, because like a wise person once said to me, when you don't say how you feel to someone, the only person you are hurting is yourself.

I would let her know that you want to be excited about this, but feel it is difficult when everyone expects something from you. You need to have your moment. I really think if you are assertive with her, tell her how you feel, she might back off. Hope it works out. You deserve your moment of happiness!


----------



## labwom (Dec 28, 2008)

Amazing story! Congrats!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas to YOU lady!!! Enjoy your winnings! What a fab pressie and a great start to 2009! Enjoy!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! That is soooo amazing. What a gift!


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW congratssss. Makes me want to buy me a scratch off tomorrow


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 30, 2008)

Bless you! Merry Christmas to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I won $20 off a $2 ticket yesterday and was feeling pretty good about myself until I read this thread, LOL. That's awesome though!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^ LOL ...My dh bought me 4...I won a free ticket ...WTF where is my 30K...oh thats right Ms thang has it already !!!


----------

